# Schwaben Zinc Coated Rotor vs. Meyle Solid Platinum "GEOMET" protective coating



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Schwaben Zinc Coated Rotor Set*
Plain rotor set that is zinc coated
From Schwaben come plain (no drilling or slotting) zinc coated rotors. These premium units are perfect for customers looking to get rotors with a coating, but without any slotting or drilling.
General definition & use of brake rotors or brake discs:
The brake rotor/disc is made of iron with highly machined surfaces where the brake pads contact it. Just as the brake pads wear out over time, the rotor also undergoes some wear, usually in the form of ridges and groves where the brake pad rubs against it. This wear pattern exactly matches the wear pattern of the pads as they seat themselves to the rotor. Only a small amount of material can be machined off of a rotor before it becomes unusable and must be replaced. A minimum thickness measurement is stamped on every rotor and the technician doing the brake job will measure the rotor before and after machining it to make sure it doesn't go below the legal minimum. If a rotor is cut below the minimum, it will not be able to handle the high heat that brakes normally generate. This will cause the brakes to "fade," greatly reducing their effectiveness to a point where you may not be able to stop! 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...44073/
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Meyle Solid Platinum "GEOMET" protective coating*
Rear solid rotor set from quality German manufacturer Meyle.
All rear Meyle Solid Platinum Rotors feature a "GEOMET" protective coating that helps protect against road salt, brake fluid, and other corrosives. The "GEOMET" coating also help repels water and dirt for a cleaner looking rotor behind your wheels.
All Meyle Rotors are cured at 572*F to ensure a even coat, leaving no grease or oil to remove. This also ensures a long lasting appearance.
Includes the set of two (2) rear rotors measuring 9.1" (232mm) in size. 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=3507
Which is better or does it really matter?
I am only looking for an OEM type or decent replacement for my rears. I do not race or track my car, so I do not need anything special, just decent quality, NOT junk. 
Also, these are solid rotors. Do I need solid or vented for the rears? I looked at my OEMs, and they look like they are solid. Can any one confirm? 
Thanks.


_Modified by MarkusWolf at 8:50 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Schwaben Zinc Coated Rotor vs. Meyle Solid Platinum "GEOMET" protective coating (MarkusWolf)*

Both of these mfgs make good rotors....and I'd trust whatever they coat em with...here in CA road salt isn't an issue..its more of an appearance thing..I have Zimmerman rotors, which have no coating at all..they just rust a bit on the "hat" behind the wheel hub...no big deal...I"d buy whatever quality rotor is the cheapest...Autohaus AZ ships free, so that would save some significant bucks right there, might wanna check out what they offer for your car quick delivery from AZ to LA too!... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just stick with any OEM quality EU supplier (ATE, Brembo, Zimmerman etc)..and stay away from Chinese knock off parts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by spitpilot at 9:03 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Schwaben Zinc Coated Rotor vs. Meyle Solid Platinum "GEOMET" protective coating (spitpilot)*

Thanks SpitPilot!
You just save me a couple bucks! A lot prices are even better then ECS and MJM!!! Another guy I PM'ed never got back to me so. Autohaus AZ it is. Free shipping too!!! 
I will order today. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MarkusWolf at 9:34 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Schwaben Zinc Coated Rotor vs. Meyle Solid Platinum "GEOMET" protective coating (MarkusWolf)*

You won't regret it...those guys have given me very good customer service for years...the other place you mentioned wouldn't even answer my email inquiry..until after I'd repaired my car! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

